# What is the best saddle for a high withered horse?



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

what type of riding do you do? that would help in being able to give you applicable suggestions. 

the most important thing is to find something that allows for wither clearance.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you are looking at Western style, then one with an "A" fork tree should work well.


----------



## Tatiana Jade (Jan 10, 2012)

Mostly just pleasure riding, trails and such.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

that could be any type of saddle. i ride a dressage saddle for trails - or a close contact depending on the horse, whereas of of my best friends will ride in either a syd hill borey poley or a roping saddle. 

what type of saddle for trails are you looking for?


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a high whither and higher back horse. Just got a Rockin R for gaited horses and we both LOVE it!!!


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with the previous suggestions. One question is what discipline you want to ride? A fork tree western saddles and gaited saddles are designed to have extra clearance in the front. Australian saddles can be a cross between western and english saddles and be very comfortable for trail riding. 

Another option would be to look for a pad that will also take pressure off your horse's withers such as a cut out and built up pad. 

Good luck finding a saddle!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just be sure that you understand padding underneath any horse, but especially one with high withers, will not fix a saddle fit problem. It will make it worse.

Make sure you keep any pressure from the wither. For example, I always lift my english dressage pad and halfpad off of his wither before getting on. Constant pressure will hurt, not to mention rub.

I hope you find the saddle!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

aussi, english, western, saddles all come with different trees. Any one that says an aussi is good for a high withered horse while a western isnt doesnt have a clue. I have an Aussi saddle made for a QH and one made for a TWH, Western saddles are the same way. You can get them for any type horse.


----------

